# Algae?



## Polley (Jun 27, 2009)

So I have my fish tank in a room which the sun kind of completely fills up. I therefore have lots of green algae on the front of the tank.

Is there any way to clean it off? I've tried scrubbing it with a sponge, but it doesn't get rid of very much of it. Also, is there any fish out there that would eat that that wouldn't be too large, since I have more than enough fish in my only tank, which happens to be 20g.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## bobdobs (Feb 2, 2010)

A sucky fish would do the job. A small one. I have a 40 that is close to a window/sun and the sucky fish I have does a wonderful job keeping everything nice and neat. He/she even cleans under rocks and stuff. Its hard to find good cleaners these days, good luck.
Bob Dobs


----------



## Polley (Jun 27, 2009)

bobdobs said:


> A sucky fish would do the job. A small one. I have a 40 that is close to a window/sun and the sucky fish I have does a wonderful job keeping everything nice and neat. He/she even cleans under rocks and stuff. Its hard to find good cleaners these days, good luck.
> Bob Dobs


Thanks. I have a pleco and a cory, so my gravel is almost always quite clean-- plus I get the gravel vacuum out once a week.

But for some reason, my pleco only likes to be on the driftwood or hide in the aquarium ornaments.


----------



## bobdobs (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a new sucky fish and he/she stays hidden too. I think its a self esteem issue, he/she is soooo ugly. I have a few self esteem building exercises I plan on trying that I have just read about in a book...if they work and he/she comes out of hiding I will let you know.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

A Bristlenose Pleco grows to be about 6 inches at the largest, so is well suited for most aquariums, though they can be sensitive to water parameters. These are catfish, and they're rather nocturnal. It doesn't look like they're active, but that's because they only come out when the lights are out and you don't see them. Patience is the key. Maybe turn the lights out a bit earlier so they have more time to roam and clean.


----------



## Polley (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll definitely try that. I've noticed that I have been giving them probably too much light. As it stands right now, they get light from about 7:30 am until 11:30 - 12:00am so I may give them some less light, which will give him a chance to hang out and also a chance to clean the algae.

Not to mention too much light allows algae growth, eh?


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Get a plco or a algae eater... they work like a charm.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats kinda silly. A pleco or algae eater will eat SOME algae, but will much rather prefer to just eat the fish food. These fish crap a lot, which increase nutrients in water and will make algae grow faster. A pleco is really the last thing you want to deal with algae. I have 3 BN's plecs growing out in my 55gal. They are active, but that tank is no where near algae free. Its my most algaey tank. 

Sunlight/light does not cause algae alone, no one single thing is at fault for algae. Usually it is contributing factors, light, bioload, and the tank's nutrient demand are often contributors. 

IMO you need to step up water changes/gravel vac, either more often or larger ones. Secondly you need an algae scraper not a scrubby. Something that has blades and all that aglae will be gone in a few minuets. Just use caution not to scratch the glass if you have a newish tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree with mik. Fish rarely help after you have the problem. Use a blade to scrape the algae off. They sell special blades at the pet stores. The ones at the pet stores wont scratch glass, but they might scratch acrylic or plastic tanks. 

DO NOT ADD MORE FISH. More fish will make more nutrients for the algae. Do more water changes, and add bubbles. You want as few nutrients and as little CO2 as you can in your tank.


----------



## Polley (Jun 27, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> I agree with mik. Fish rarely help after you have the problem. Use a blade to scrape the algae off. They sell special blades at the pet stores. The ones at the pet stores wont scratch glass, but they might scratch acrylic or plastic tanks.
> 
> DO NOT ADD MORE FISH. More fish will make more nutrients for the algae. Do more water changes, and add bubbles. You want as few nutrients and as little CO2 as you can in your tank.


Yeah, I was thinking about live plants and a bubble curtain, although I've heard bad things about bubble curtains. Also, I already have a pleco and a cory so no more fish in that area. Lastly, I change probably 15 - 20% a week and use the gravel vac every time so I'm not quite prepared to do any more than that at this time. Thanks though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How about a magnetic, floating algae scraper?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Back when I first started posting here, I got one of the most useful bits of advice from simpte. Use a credit card, or something similar, to scrape off the algae. I used my school ID... and got questioned every once in a while why one half was green.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Polley said:


> although I've heard bad things about bubble curtains.


Bad things? Like what?


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

oh.. sorry, I forgot that they are basically more adapred catfish.  sorry!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Bubble walls are not good if your going to do plants because they release to Co2 out of your tank, which the plants need.


----------



## Polley (Jun 27, 2009)

So yeah, thanks for all of the comments. I've been using a guitar pick to scrap it off, and I don't actually have any live plants yet because I just recently changed the gravel and I don't have the right light. I intend to put some plants in soon though, so it's good to know


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Try Tetra Algae Control.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

metal scrubbing sponge we use them at work and they work miracles on algae


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

If you have an acrylic tank a metal scrubbing sponge will scratch it all up. I would stick with the scraper instead of tanking the risk


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dude seriously dont try and contradict me obviously no one is going to use that on an acrylic tank you would have to be a moron its not a risk if you dont have an acrylic tank and chances are he doesn't have one and if he does he should already know they are delicate


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok well some people don't know these things Revo take a chill pill


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

guitar pick? I'll have to try that on my "green spot" algae. The recommend cure is a credit card.


----------



## Polley (Jun 27, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Bad things? Like what?


Well from what I understand, the ones they sell at my lfs get clogged quite quickly, they are no good if you have plants, as has been brought up already, and you need a strong pump to get it to go across. I already have an out-of-aquarium filter, which acts as a pump and have no interest in plugging something else in, nor do I have interest in cleaning out the pipes regularly.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ive never had a bubble stick clog. I have some buried in the gravel and some above the substrate. I have the square and the tube ones. I have long and short ones. None of them have ever clogged. I like bubbles. I think they look nice and they are helpful to the health of the fish. But you dont have to have them if you dont like them.

And Revolution1221, not everyone knows about what will scratch their tank. Metal scrubbies would completely ruin a very expensive tank in a couple seconds. It is good to be through with your explaination. Anyway, tallonebball wasnt contradicting you, he was offering a warning to people with acrylic tanks. You sound like the moron for contradicting his warning.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ok if your going to spend the extra money on an acrylic tank you should know how delicate they are and if you do not have an acrylic tank a metal scrubbing sponge is just about the best thing you can use to clean your tank. so long as you don't pick up any rocks and scratch the glass.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Best algae scraper is this magnetic dual blade device I have...IDK its real name. Its about 10 years old. Its like a mag float, but instead of scrubbies it has two tiny razor blades perpendicular to the glass. Easiest algae remover in the world to use. Don't have to keep your hands in the tank and one pass will remove most algae.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> Best algae scraper is this magnetic dual blade device I have...IDK its real name. Its about 10 years old. Its like a mag float, but instead of scrubbies it has two tiny razor blades perpendicular to the glass. Easiest algae remover in the world to use. Don't have to keep your hands in the tank and one pass will remove most algae.


thats pretty sweet never heard of anything like that. the modern day magfloats only downside is if the algae is already to thick it takes a million pass's to get it off also the fact that if you have a tank in the corner or against a wall you cant really do the back side of it.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW I actually found it! Its this thing. Only thing you have to watch out for is gravel getting between the magnet and the glass. Also give the silicon some room or you will cut into it. Mine looks like this shiny parts are the blades.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, i have some of the old razor blade ones that don't float and some mag-float ones with just the scrubby. The razor blades can scratch even glass tanks but they do better on hard algae like 'green spot' then the scrubby ones do. The scrubby type get full of algae quick and you have to keep rinsing them off, but do the job for "normal" algae. Both types can rip your silicone, so be careful in the corners.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol really im tellin you guys metal brush im trying to find out how to insert pics id show you some of the nasty tanks ive done and got them spotless also you can put a little under your finger and get right along the edge of the silicone without ruining it.


----------

